# To my little Storme <3



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

My little gerbil, Storme passed away this morning. She made it through the night so I had to make the decision to have her put to sleep, which I least wanted to happen. But it was for the best.

She didn't make it to her second birthday which broke my heart, but she never would have even if I had not had her put down. I'll forever miss her, she keeps a special place in my heart.

Rest in peace, Stormey 

For those who don't know, Storme was a gerbil. She has a sister called Rolo who I have now. I'll attach some photos of her so you can see. Rolo is the brown one, Storme is the grey one.

Both the vet and I thought she had an internal mass which it seemed like she did, and she was very poorly for six days. 

She was gone too soon


----------



## Lisa jay (May 16, 2020)

So sorry to hear of your loss, she was beautiful xx


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. What a sweet little girl she was. Run Free, Storme.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Aw, thank you. She really was so lovely


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Im so sorry. It can be hard when your pets go but just remember she is no longer suffering. My gerbil Ginger passed in October 2020 as well.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much. I'm sorry about Ginger, it's so tough isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you. Yes it is hard when our pets go but its still worth having them


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

It is for sure, we love our animals!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

Yup, some people see them as pets but for me they have always been friends


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Very true


----------

